# If that was... they'd have done



## Lilithniahm

Salve a tutti!

_"Luck, then," said Logen to the lads. None of them spoke. They'd hardly said a word to him since the night of the ambush. Most likely that whole business with the thumbs had got them worried. But if that was the worst they saw while they were up here they'd have done alright, Logen reckoned. 
_
Il mio problema si pone con l'ultima frase, che sembrerebbe una _if sentence_ normalissima, ma non mi ci ritrovo con i tempi e, conseguentemente, con la traduzione. Inoltre, a meno che non si tratti di una frase ironica, non ha nemmeno senso, secondo me. Letteralmente:  

"Ma se quella era stata (il tempo deve essere necessariamente questo, giusto?) la cosa peggiore che avevano visto quassù, allora se la sarebbero cavata bene".

Ovvero, se si erano preoccupati per così poco, allora figurarsi per il resto! Oppure esiste un altro significato che non riesco a cogliere? 

Grazie infinite a chiunque interverrà


----------



## catb

Ciao Lilithniahm!

Non so il tempo giusto da usare ma penso che hai colto bene il significato.


----------



## PatsRule

Lilithniahm said:


> Salve a tutti!
> 
> _"Luck, then," said Logen to the lads. None of them spoke. They'd hardly said a word to him since the night of the ambush. Most likely that whole business with the thumbs had got them worried. But if that was the worst they saw while they were up here they'd have done alright, Logen reckoned.
> _
> Il mio problema si pone con l'ultima frase, che sembrerebbe una _if sentence_ normalissima, ma non mi ci ritrovo con i tempi e, conseguentemente, con la traduzione. Inoltre, a meno che non si tratti di una frase ironica, non ha nemmeno senso, secondo me. Letteralmente:
> 
> "Ma se quella era stata (il tempo deve essere necessariamente questo, giusto?) la cosa peggiore che avevano visto quassù, allora se la sarebbero cavata bene".
> 
> Ovvero, se si erano preoccupati per così poco, allora figurarsi per il resto! Oppure esiste un altro significato che non riesco a cogliere?
> 
> Grazie infinite a chiunque interverrà




Ciao Lilithniahm,

I think if I write it a bit differently, it will be more understandable to you (I hope so)

"But if the whole business with the thumbs was the worst they saw during the time they spend up here, then it wasn't going to be so bad, Logan thought to himself"

non: "Ovvero, se si erano preoccupati per così poco, allora figurarsi per il resto!" 
ma: "se questo il peggio, allora il resto non sarà così male!"


----------



## L'Enrico

_- Ma se quella è stata la cosa peggiore che hanno visto mentre erano quassù, è probabile che se la siano cavata bene, _or _[...] immagino che se la siano cavata bene_, or _[...] se la saranno cavata bene_, or less literal, _[...] non devono aver avuto grossi problemi_.

[EDIT: @PatsRule
Is "They'd have done alright" a future in the past? I see that you rewrote the sentence as "then it wasn't going to be so bad". Wouldn't that be equivalent to "Then they would do alright"? Maybe I'm missing something.]

E.


----------



## PatsRule

Ciao l'Enrico,

"would have" is not always a future in the past, however in this case... 
If something that they've seen or something that has happened to them was as bad as it was going to get, then they'd have done alright = then they're in good shape = then they can anticipate nothing worse happening in the future.
Maybe if were worded "then they'd have done alright for themselves" it would be more clear - although the meaning is the same.


----------



## L'Enrico

PatsRule said:


> then they *are* in good shape = then they can anticipate nothing worse happening *in the future*



Thank you for your reply PatsRule.
I don't understand. If that is the intended meaning, why isn't it "[...], then they would do alright" instead of "[...], then they would have done alright"? 
I'm confused. 

E.


----------



## CPA

_Ma, secondo Logen, se quello fosse il peggio che avrebbero visto lassù, allora gli sarebbe andata bene.

_L'inglese ha una elasticità inimmaginabile in italiano.


----------



## PatsRule

Ciao L'Enrico,

I am afraid that by re-writing the phrase, I may have explained the meaning to Lilithniahm, but confused you and for that I apologize.
I was giving a general meaning of the phrase using different words, because that sometimes helps with understanding the meaning - I wasn't correcting the grammar of the writer or changing the tense.


----------



## Lilithniahm

PatsRule said:


> Ciao Lilithniahm,
> 
> I think if I write it a bit differently, it will be more understandable to you (I hope so)
> 
> "But if the whole business with the thumbs was the worst they saw during the time they spend up here, then it wasn't going to be so bad, Logan thought to himself"
> 
> non: "Ovvero, se si erano preoccupati per così poco, allora figurarsi per il resto!"
> ma: "se questo il peggio, allora il resto non sarà così male!"




Grazie infinite, ma non mi quadra lo stesso  Non capisco i tempi. Non saprei come tradurla. 
Questa, a livello di senso, mi viene spontanea: 
*
Ma se la faccenda dei pollici era stata la cosa peggiore che avevano visto sin da quando erano arrivati quassù, allora non gli era andata poi tanto male. 
*
Ma non coincide con i tempi dell'originale. Stando alla tua spiegazione: 

*Ma se (in futuro) l'intera faccenda dei pollici fosse stata l'esperienza peggiore vissuta durante il loro soggiorno quassù, allora non gli sarebbe andata poi tanto male*. 

Non riesco a digerire quel fosse stata. Mi sorge il dubbio che sia scorretto... Non esiste un altro modo per dirlo, un modo in cui il senso risulti più lampante?


----------



## PatsRule

Ciao Lilithniahm,

Se hai capito che, in generale, l'idea che "Ovvero, se si erano preoccupati per così poco, allora figurarsi per il resto!"  - non è corretto e invece "se questo il peggio, allora il resto non sarà così male" - è corretto, allora c'è vero progresso 

ora parliamo di tempi...

"But if that was the worst they saw while they were up here they'd have done alright, Logen reckoned"

Prima di tutto.. "they would have done alright" is used because it is still in question that nothing worse was going to happen to them.
Secondo... The writer could have used "they would be alright", but then it would not be consistant with the rest of the sentence
"They'd hardly said a word..."
"...business with the thumbs had got them worried."

I wish I knew Italian better so I would be able to translate it literally for you, but I hope that by correcting the overall meaning that you initially misunderstood helped you somewhat


----------



## Lilithniahm

It did help, thanks. I got the meaning now, but I still have some difficulty in traslating it properly, because it sounds too elaborate in Italian


----------



## PatsRule

CPA said it best in my opinion


----------



## Lilithniahm

CPA said:


> _Ma, secondo Logen, se quello fosse il peggio che avrebbero visto lassù, allora gli sarebbe andata bene.
> 
> _L'inglese ha una elasticità inimmaginabile in italiano.



Perché non _*se quello fosse stato il peggio*_? Non capisco  

Non si potrebbe dire anche _*se quello *_*fosse RIMASTO*_* il peggio*_, per rendere un po' più chiaro il senso?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lilithniahm said:


> Non esiste un altro modo per dirlo, un modo in cui il senso risulti più lampante?


Proviamo con un semplice imperfetto? Copio da CPA, eh?
_Ma se quello era il peggio che avrebbero visto lassù, allora gli sarebbe andata bene.

_Che effetto fa?


----------



## CPA

A me ottimo, Pat.


----------



## Pat (√2)

CPA said:


> A me ottimo, Pat.


Ma va?!?!?


----------



## Matrap

Perché non un indicativo? Copio da Pat che ha copiato da CPA, eh? 

"Ma se quello era il peggio che avevano visto lassù, allora gli sarebbe andata bene/se la sarebbero cavata bene"

Che effetto fa?


----------



## Odysseus54

Meglio Pat, secondo me.

La frase si situa nel tempo dopo il famoso episodio dei pollici ma prima della fine dell'esperienza lassu'.   I due indicativi non danno l'idea che qualcos'altro puo' ancora succedere, e magari di molto peggio , di quello che e' successo coi pollici.


----------



## King Crimson

Matrap said:


> Perché non un indicativo? Copio da Pat che ha copiato da CPA, eh?
> 
> "Ma se quello era il peggio che avevano visto lassù, allora gli sarebbe andata bene/se la sarebbero cavata bene"
> 
> Che effetto fa?



Secondo me questa però è un po' diversa da quella proposata da Pat (e anche da Lilithniam). Provo a spiegarmi:
_Ma se quello era il peggio che avevano visto lassù _= quello che avevano visto fino al momento in cui viene pronunciata la frase
_Ma se quello era il peggio che avrebbero visto lassù_ = _se quello fosse RIMASTO il peggio_ = quello che avrebbero visto fino a un certo momento nel futuro (cioè fino al termine della missione, fino a quando avrebbero potuto dire che gli era andata bene)

Poi, ovviamente, dipende tutto da qual è il significato del testo originale...


----------



## Lilithniahm

Grazie a tutti per i numerosi interventi!  Temo di essere costretta a optare per *fosse rimasto*, perché il congiuntivo è il modo del "dubbio", e questa frase è tutta giocata sull'incertezza. Rimane cervellotica come costruzione, ma ho paura che non esistano alternative più scorrevoli. A meno che qualcuno non abbia un'illuminazione


----------



## PatsRule

"_But if that was the worst they saw while they were up here" is pretty straightforward.

"the worst they saw" refers to the time they arrived "up here" until the time they will no longer be "up here" - the ENTIRE time.

Right now, they are somewhere in between;  however, I wouldn't get so frustrated with regards to the translation, because if you were to translate it:

"__But if that was (should be: were) the worst they saw, they'd have done alright" would have the exact same meaning__ and no confusion_


----------



## Lilithniahm

PatsRule said:


> "_But if that was the worst they saw while they were up here" is pretty straightforward.
> 
> "the worst they saw" refers to the time they arrived "up here" until the time they will no longer be "up here" - the ENTIRE time.
> 
> Right now, they are somewhere in between;  however, I wouldn't get so frustrated with regards to the translation, because if you were to translate it:
> 
> "__But if that was (should be: were) the worst they saw, they'd have done alright" would have the exact same meaning__ and no confusion_



PatsRule, thanks a million! You were illuminating with that *should.* 

*Ma se quello dovesse essere il peggio che avrebbero visto lassù... *

It sounds much more straightforward in Italian. Thanks a lot


----------



## Odysseus54

Lilithniahm said:


> PatsRule, thanks a million! You were illuminating with that *should.*
> 
> *Ma se quello dovesse essere il peggio che avrebbero visto lassù... *
> 
> It sounds much more straightforward in Italian. Thanks a lot



Per me invece la versione dell'altra Pat e' piu' naturale.  Vediamo se riesco a spiegarlo :


Frase al presente : "Ti dico che questo e' il peggio che ti capitera' "


Adesso volgila al passato :  "Ti ho detto che .... "


----------



## Lilithniahm

*Se quello era il peggio cui avrebbero assistito/che avrebbero visto* per esprimere una possibilità futura in una narrazione al passato continua a suonarmi strano, non posso farci niente  
Mi dà l'idea che la faccenda dei pollici stia accadendo al momento della narrazione, quando invece è anteriore.

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/periodo-ipotetico_(La_grammatica_italiana)/

Qui spiega chiaramente che il periodo ipotetico misto andrebbe evitato nello scritto. Inoltre, c'è un esempio molto calzante, perfettamente corrispondente al mio caso


----------



## PatsRule

Ciao Lilithniahm,

I am glad I could be of help

I would like to point out that you have to be careful when trying to translate books - because many times the author/writer will try and use incorrect form in order to keep with the integrity of the character.  I am not familiar with this particular book, but for instance in "To Kill a Mockingbird" or "Tom Sawyer" - these two books are good examples of why an author would choose to use improper English when certain characters are speaking.
Don't forget that this sentence is Logan thinking to himself.  So this type of language may have been used in order to demonstrate that Logan is not particularly... well you know what I mean.


----------



## Lilithniahm

PatsRule said:


> Ciao Lilithniahm,
> 
> I am glad I could be of help
> 
> I would like to point out that you have to be careful when trying to translate books - because many times the author/writer will try and use incorrect form in order to keep with the integrity of the character.  I am not familiar with this particular book, but for instance in "To Kill a Mockingbird" or "Tom Sawyer" - these two books are good examples of why an author would choose to use improper English when certain characters are speaking.
> Don't forget that this sentence is Logan thinking to himself.  So this type of language may have been used in order to demonstrate that Logan is not particularly... well you know what I mean.



Definitely. Logen is not a cultivated man. He's a savage, like the ancient Saxons, for instance, and he talks awfully (from the point of view of grammar, of course) . But my translation has to be readable in Italian as it is in English. There are some mistakes which are not acceptable, even if you're trying to imitate the language of a character like Logen. The Italian periodo ipotetico is one of those cases in which you should just stick to the rule. We don't want peolple to negatively judge the poor translator


----------



## Matrap

> _But if that was the worst they saw while they were up here_,_ they'd have done alright_



Chiedo scusa a tutti, sarò particolarmente ottuso ma io non ancora ho capito che tempo è "saw" è perché si traduce con "avrebbero visto". Chi me lo spiega?


----------



## CPA

"Saw" è ruspante per "were to see" e i tempi sono fantasiosi, ma per salvare il traduttore bisogna rendere il tutto in un italiano corretto. Vedi i film doppiati, dove persino il tassista newyorchese parla come un libro stampato e senza accento.


----------



## Matrap

Grazie CPA, ora posso andare a dormire sollevato.


----------



## Lilithniahm

CPA said:


> "Saw" è ruspante per "were to see" e i tempi sono fantasiosi, ma per salvare il traduttore bisogna rendere il tutto in un italiano corretto. Vedi i film doppiati, dove persino il tassista newyorchese parla come un libro stampato e senza accento.


 well said!


----------



## PatsRule

CPA said:


> "Saw" è ruspante per "were to see" e i tempi sono fantasiosi, ma per salvare il traduttore bisogna rendere il tutto in un italiano corretto. Vedi i film doppiati, dove persino il tassista newyorchese parla come un libro stampato e senza accento.



Proprio così CPA! LOL - that is what is called "Lost in Translation"


----------

